# Suche durch SPS regelbares Netzteil 0-40V, 5A maximal



## edbal002 (12 Mai 2021)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich muss ein Sensorelement beheizen und diese Heizung regeln.

Meine Idee hierzu besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
1. Siemens 6AV66517KA023AA4 6AV6651-7KA02-3AA4 SPS-Starterkit 115 V/AC, 230 V/AC kaufen (conrad.de)
2. Spezifische Daten (rinck-electronic.de)
3. *Netzteil?*

Ich habe hier im Forum ein SPS-Netzteil gefunden, allerdings steht nirgends, ob dieses Netzteil auch durch die SPS selbst angesteuert werden kann. Es sieht so aus, als ob es mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher gesteuert wird.

Siemens Indus.Sector Stromversorgung 6EP3343-0SA00-0AY0 kaufen (conrad.de)

Hat wer von euch ein günstiges, über SPS regelbares Netzteil?
Ich benötige maximal. 20 Watt und bis 40Volt.

Habt ihr Ideen/Empfehlungen?

Besten Dank!

Anhang anzeigen Heizungsregelung.pdf


----------



## SW-Mech (12 Mai 2021)

Hallo

Das Stromversorgung 6EP3343-0SA00-0AY0, die du nennst, kann über einen Analogeingang gesteuert werden: Uset = 0..2.5V -> Uout = 0..52V.
Das würde also funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt, du hast auf deiner Steuerung auch Analogausgänge (z.B. 0..5V oder 0..10V).
Vielleicht müsstest du zu deinem Starterkit noch eine Analogausgangs-Baugruppe kaufen.

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## asci25 (12 Mai 2021)

Ich habe oft mit den Genesys Lambda von TDK gearbeitet, die kannst Du über eine Analog-Schnittstelle steuern und abfragen. Such dir einfach die passende Größe raus.

Generell würde ich nach programmierbaren Labor-Netzteilen suchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

SW-Mech schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Stromversorgung 6EP3343-0SA00-0AY0, die du nennst, kann über einen Analogeingang gesteuert werden: Uset = 0..2.5V -> Uout = 0..52V.
> Das würde also funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt, du hast auf deiner Steuerung auch Analogausgänge (z.B. 0..5V oder 0..10V).
> ...



Die Sitop flexi können nicht 0-52V sondern 3-52V.

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/7010145


----------



## Frohnius (12 Mai 2021)

Hi,
deine idee ist klasse ... 
hängt dann aber immer an spezial-komponenten  ...
reicht dir nicht eine pid-regelung mit pwm ... 

nur mal so als idee ... ich kenne ja die anforderungen nicht genau genug


----------



## illi (14 Mai 2021)

Wir verwenden an unseren Prüfständen diese Labornetzgeräte: https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/labornetzgerate/1233564/
Manual: https://www.bsria.com/doc/BYzNKr/

Haben aber nur 0-30V, 0-3A. Beachte, dass der Fernsteuereingang nicht galvanisch getrennt ist vom Ausgang. Es wird u. U. noch ein Trennverstärker benötigt.
Die Geräte lassen sich über einen Fernsteuereingang 0-10V entweder als Spannungsvorgabe oder als Stromvorgabe betreiben.
Labornetzgeräte lassen sich eigentlich immer ab 0V betreiben.
Gruß Illi


----------



## illi (14 Mai 2021)

oder das hier. Damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen und keine Kostenvorstellung.
https://www.camtec-powersupplies.com/hseureg04801
Gruß Illi


----------



## edbal002 (17 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe mich nun für einen Raspi-Pixtend entschieden, da dieser für meine Zwecke erst einmal ausreichend ist.

Ich finde leider keine Doku, wie genau man das Siemens Netzteil einstellt.

Pixtend: pixtend.de - PiXtend V2 -S- Extension Board
PSU: SITOP PSU3600 FLEXI/1AC/DC3-52V/10A/120W

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Mai 2021)

edbal002 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...
> Ich finde leider keine Doku, wie genau man das Siemens Netzteil einstellt.
> ...




https://support.industry.siemens.co...-(kompakt)-sitop-psu3600-flexi?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## edbal002 (17 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://support.industry.siemens.co...-(kompakt)-sitop-psu3600-flexi?dti=0&lc=de-WW



Super. Ich danke dir vielmals.

Ich habe genau das Dokument gesucht.


----------



## waldy (20 Juni 2021)

Hallo
Wäre es nicht einfach, eine Wechseln Spannung von Gleichrichter ( nur vier Dioden ohne Kondensator)  in Gleichspannung wandeln. Und mit Thyristor positive Halbperiode von SPS an Heizelement Steuern.
Gruß


----------

